# Webpage won't translate



## lhommedieu (Jul 10, 2004)

Does anyone know why this page won't translate?  

http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/Estacada_index.htm

It was working fine up until last week or so.  All the other pages on my website are working fine, but the ones for Estacada are not.  I'm a neophyte at webpages:  I used FrontPage for Windows and essentially use the same template for all my pages, so I'm at a loss to explain what's going on.

For a comparison:

http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/index.htm

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 10, 2004)

Something looks to be corrupted.  Do the originals on your system look ok?
Try republishing them?


----------



## lhommedieu (Jul 11, 2004)

Can't figure it out - the originals on my computer look fine - and I keep uploading them to the server.  Guess I have to re-write them, upload the new ones, and see what happens.

Best,

Steve


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 11, 2004)

delete the ones from the server,  then reupload.

Verify that the transfer settings are correct as well...it looks like they are getting garbled in the transfer, but I've never seen that happen quite that way before.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jul 11, 2004)

My same thought would be to delete the one on the server and then reupload. You may want to make sure that the server for that particular page is using has the front page extensions enabled. I know some sites you have to do that for anything with front page to work.

I would recommend dreamweaver. Much better program


----------



## lhommedieu (Jul 11, 2004)

Tried it.  It's just weird - the pages come up fine on my computer, but when I delete them from the server and upload the originals, they won't translate the same way that all the other pages will.  As most of my pages were written from the same template, I don't understand why this particular group isn't working out.

I'm in the middle of moving to Suffolk county, New York so I'll probably let it go for a week or so.  What I probably need to do is just rewrite them from scratch (not too hard since it's only 4-5 pages).  One of these days I'll have to set enough time aside to learn HTML (or at least a better program than FrontPage) instead of just learning how to fake it....

Also - along with my move I'll be changing servers, so we'll see if that makes a difference.  

Thanks for the advice - I appreciate it.  

Best,

Steve


----------

